# Village Bicycles swap meet Tuckerton, NJ Otober 14th



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 21, 2012)

The shop i work for is having a swap met on october the 14th.  Set up is free. If you have any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## imhardkore (Aug 23, 2012)

do you have a link i can post up on my forum?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 6, 2012)

*Village bicycles website*

http://villagebicycles.biz/  That's the shop and the location of the swap meet is in the parking lot.


----------

